# MTUAIGA- Brink isn't the only one going postal....



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2016)

Got some doors out of the box today, got the combinations figured out and oiled the mechanisms. Stay tuned to see what I do with them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 14, 2016)

*MTUAIGA*
*Mangle The Use of Acronyms I'm a Goofy Arse.

I am getting good at solving these monkeyisums... Excuse me while I pat myself on the back.
(SELF TALK) "Don, you are AWESOME" *

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 14, 2016)

BTW @Schroedc , Does the Creamery or Stumpy's deliver pizza 24 hours a day?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> BTW @Schroedc , Does the Creamery or Stumpy's deliver pizza 24 hours a day?



They don't deliver. You have to go there and pick it up.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 14, 2016)

Way cool! ebay?

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Way cool! ebay?



Nope, Found a pile of them cheap in an antique store in Nebraska back when I ran to Denver to pick up that Oneway. Took all 15 and they cut me an even better break.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 14, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> They don't deliver. You have to go there and pick it up.


My quest continues...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 14, 2016)

Those are very cool indeed.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2016)

Kids are well able to cook dinner for themselves and my wife is at a meeting for work until late tonight so came back to shop and working some more tonight. First go through pile of boards, grab a bunch, joint an edge and rip to width. I'm using some random widths so these won't all be exactly the same size. On the sales floor it drives home the handmade part of what I do if things aren't all exactly the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2016)

And then we crosscut into blanks approximately 1/4 long. I use some tape and make marks and label for each piece so I cut them in the right order for the grains to match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 14, 2016)

Okay, I am taking notes...
Step 1. Buy some old doors from the mail box etc place.
Step 2. Let children make a huge mess in the kitchen so when wife gets home she will be mad at me.
Step 3. Take big boards and make them into little boards but not in any uniform way.
Step 4. Get so excited over the idea of having extra time in the shop you totally forget that in Step 2 the kids are arguing and have an open flame that could cause problems.

Okay, I am with you Colin... Go for step 5!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Okay, I am taking notes...
> Step 1. Buy some old doors from the mail box etc place.
> Step 2. Let children make a huge mess in the kitchen so when wife gets home she will be mad at me.
> Step 3. Take big boards and make them into little boards but not in any uniform way.
> ...



Electric stove. I may be an idiot but I ain't stupid.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 14, 2016)

Totally, you are 100% correct, what could go wrong with an electric stove? I mean really... Stoopid Islander...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Totally, you are 100% correct, what could go wrong with an electric stove? I mean really... Stoopid Islander...
> 
> View attachment 118622



We don't burn our sacrifices to the Island Gods in the kitchen. We take that outside.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2016)

Now we set up the crosscut sled with the adjustable stop and set the blade to the correct angle. Once I get it set for the first part, all the others come out exactly the same, Which is why I spend a lot of time making sure the first part is correct. The clamp makes it nice and secure and keeps fingers well away from spinning sharp things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 14, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Okay, I am taking notes...
> Step 1. Buy some old doors from the mail box etc place.
> Step 2. Let children make a huge mess in the kitchen so when wife gets home she will be mad at me.
> Step 3. Take big boards and make them into little boards but not in any uniform way.
> ...



Step 1 sub A, come up with an acronym nobody can figure out

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2016)

And no. I don't run it without the plate in there. It's just removed for setting the angle, makes it easier to get it accurate if you have to scrape any sawdust out of the adjuster mechanism.


----------



## Brink (Dec 14, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> And no. I don't run it without the plate in there. It's just removed for setting the angle, makes it easier to get it accurate if you have to scrape any sawdust out of the adjuster mechanism.



What about a splitter and kickback pawls?


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2016)

Brink said:


> What about a splitter and kickback pawls?



For rip yes, For crosscut on the sled no.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2016)

I think I'm done for the night. Got 15 sets all ready, the only thing left to do is cut the groove for the plexiglass (I put a plexi back on them so the kids can see how much is in the box) The plexi will be ready at the hardware store tomorrow mid day, I can get some stuff cast in the morning, pick up the plexi at lunch and maybe get a half of the boxes in clamps by the end of the day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uhmm... whadda they call that nifty magnetic thingy you got stuck on your saw blade so I can google it? I love techno toys! And, that one looks easier (_and cooler_) than the digital square/protractor thingy I currently check such with.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Uhmm... whadda they call that nifty magnetic thingy you got stuck on your saw blade so I can google it? I love techno toys! And, that one looks easier (_and cooler_) than the digital square/protractor thingy I currently check such with.



It's a Wixey angle gauge. I've had this one about two years. The only caveat is don't drop it on the floor or forget and leave on the blade when you turn the saw on... Amazon is 1.00 more than Rockler and Woodcraft but it is prime with free shipping.

www.amazon.com/Wixey-WR300-Type-Digital-Backlight/dp/B00T6YZ0K6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1481768203&sr=8-1&keywords=wixey+angle+gauge

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yeah, I bet that would get interesting if you forget to pull it off the blade before turning it on!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Yeah, I bet that would get interesting if you forget to pull it off the blade before turning it on!!



Depends on how fast your saw comes up to speed, If I had done it, not saying I did, but if I had, it bounced once on the table and then across the shop...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2016)

@rocky1 - The nice thing about that gauge is you can set it on the saw table, Zero it and then go to the blade. It'll measure the angle based on the plane you zero'd it at so if your saw is sitting at an angle instead of perfectly level it won't matter (My floor in my shop has about 1-1.5 degrees of slope in a few spots)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cool... I was wondering how that worked if your saw was on a bit of an incline. But, yeah that would make sense, zero it off the table top and work off that. And, they're very reasonably priced.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Cool... I was wondering how that worked if your saw was on a bit of an incline. But, yeah that would make sense, zero it off the table top and work off that. And, they're very reasonably priced.



Yep, My boxes and frames went from an OK fit to a dead nuts on one the day I added it to the shop. I figured it was a gimmick but on a black Friday deal for 9.99 I'd give it a whirl. They just don't take sudden impact really well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yeah, I've found digital devices in the wood shop just make for a whole lot closer fitting everything. And, being up there in that getting older and eyesight not being what it used to be, that helps considerably. Laser guide lights, digital measuring devices, digital angle devices, it makes for some pretty fits.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 14, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Yep, My boxes and frames went from an OK fit to a dead nuts on one the day I added it to the shop. I figured it was a gimmick but on a black Friday deal for 9.99 I'd give it a whirl. They just don't take sudden impact really well.



Theoretically speaking of course...


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 17, 2016)

Worked on the boxes for a while today, got 7 of them into clamps. I need to get more of these strap clamps but the new ones are kinda crappy now that they're made overseas.

First cut a groove for the Plexiglass, then sanded the inside, and glued up with a strap clamp.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 19, 2016)

So with an end grain to end grain joint on those things how do I plan for long term structural integrity? 

I spline the corners. Here's my home built cradle to hold the boxes. I put in one of the outside blades form my Dado stack and using the jig it cuts a nice 1/8 inch slot through the corner. I like to cut 2/3 to 3/4 of the way up into the joint. Go too far and you'll cut into the inside. I've only done that once when I switched from boxes with a 11/16 thick wall to some made from just under 1/2 inch material. Now I check the blade height before each set of boxes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 19, 2016)

And then using the table saw and band saw I make a zillion little triangles. I use enough of them I just make a pile at a time and put the extras in a box. A little thick CA, a shot of activator, and let sit for a few hours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 19, 2016)

Really captain exaggeration... A zillion?... Looks more like 82 to me....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 19, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Really captain exaggeration... A zillion?... Looks more like 82 to me....
> 
> View attachment 118869



Thank you Sergeant Sarcasm....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 19, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Thank you Sergeant Sarcasm....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 19, 2016)

Now they all have the splines in, I'm going to go eat some popcorn while the glue sets. Stay tuned!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 19, 2016)

It is hard to tell from the Pic and I am not being a douche on this questions btw; there is Plexiglas in the bottom of these correct?


----------



## Tony (Dec 19, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> It is hard to tell from the Pic and I am not being a douche on this questions btw; there is Plexiglas in the bottom of these correct?






Schroedc said:


> I think I'm done for the night. Got 15 sets all ready, the only thing left to do is cut the groove for the plexiglass (I put a plexi back on them so the kids can see how much is in the box) The plexi will be ready at the hardware store tomorrow mid day, I can get some stuff cast in the morning, pick up the plexi at lunch and maybe get a half of the boxes in clamps by the end of the day.
> 
> View attachment 118624 View attachment 118625 View attachment 118626

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 19, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> It is hard to tell from the Pic and I am not being a douche on this questions btw; there is Plexiglas in the bottom of these correct?



Yes, Plexiglass. With children as the potential end users I wouldn't want to use glass.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Lexan is much easier to work with than glass anyhow. Cuts very nicely with the table saw, can be polished up and glued together with CA without fear of it falling apart, and when sanded clean to about 1000 grit and glued, although not transparent, it leaves a nice clean looking joint.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 19, 2016)

Thank you Colin. I knew it was intended but couldn't see it in the pic.

@Tony

pic removed by mod


----------



## Tony (Dec 19, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Thank you Colin. I knew it was intended but couldn't see it in the pic.
> 
> @Tony
> 
> pic removed by mod



Dang Don, go overboard on a pic?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 19, 2016)

Tony said:


> Dang Don, go overboard on a pic?


It was Mr. Rodgers... He was pointing like he did...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 19, 2016)

Now I'm curious a the the picture..... Actually, We're probably better off not knowing. It could have been a nude of Don or something....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 19, 2016)

So we take the 1950's craftsman disc/belt sander, knock the extra off the splines and clean up the top and bottom for a flat surface.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 19, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Now I'm curious a the the picture..... Actually, We're probably better off not knowing. It could have been a nude of Don or something....


Really?... That is the first thing you think of? I am not very comfortable with knowing the first thing you think of is me naked.

Ill post the real pic on FB and tag you in it so you can stop thinking of me naked... I can feel your creepiness even now. I might not move to the mainland now, you live there...


----------



## Tony (Dec 19, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> It could have been a nude of Don or something....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 19, 2016)

Tony said:


>


You just hush!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 19, 2016)

Now if we want the kids to save, we have to put a way to put money in them. Grab some scrap, make a jig, use router with collar and poof! A slot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 20, 2016)

Spent the day in Rochester, met @Sprung to give him his drill press and some pump oil but had to run into shop to get a couple things glued up so I can complete tomorrow so I got the boxes all sanded and ready to finish tomorrow since I was running the sander already.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 20, 2016)

Colin, these are banks for kids I gather. Do you have 15 kids in your close family?

They are looking really cool btw


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 20, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Colin, these are banks for kids I gather. Do you have 15 kids in your close family?
> 
> They are looking really cool btw



I hope to have 15 customers, or one customer that takes 15 of them or any combination that makes 15

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 21, 2016)

Got them all taped up (Don't want finish on the window) and two coats of satin WOP, I'll buff them out in the morning and start on door installation. The one in the right front is what we like to call a unique item. That's what happens when a clamp slips and the router kicks the box back in the jig making a goofy slot in the top. Fill, recut and put a piece on top to hide the boo boo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 22, 2016)

And here we are all done, buffed and waxed the door installed and now to find buyers for them 

This was a fun build, I'd love to find more doors in the future but I refuse to pay Ebay prices for them so who knows.

C and C always welcome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 22, 2016)

Very nice...you might have to drop some pennies in them so people know what to do with them...just saying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 22, 2016)

I find the doors quite frequently here but they never have the keys. Tony


----------

